# My new theater



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Although I have not named it yet, work has begun on the new theater. Currently, as of 08/02/07 we are waiting for the elctrician to complete his work. 
Pics tes fitting of riser 








EQ closet 








Scren wall


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

More pics, Tore down the riser and stated to insulate 
Double doors into theater 








Screen wall 








Kind of a pain insulating the trusses 








Termination in EQ closet ceiling 









My plans are to use a 3/4 MDF and a 1/4 MDF to bump out the base molding and chair rail. I have linacoustic to go on the bottom half of the side and rear walls. Regular black speaker fabric will cover the linacoustic. The front wall is sill up in the air. I originally was going to use a red velvet curtain all the way across the front, but have since thought of building frames for the top and sides.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

And finally, My equipment. I went on a spending spree lately, and bought all new. 

Outlaw Audio 990 pre 
Outlaw Audio 7125 amp
Denon 1930CI DVD 
Sony 985DVD 400 disc changer 
Panamax LC 
Infocus IN78 DLP pj 
Carada 118" Criterion 
Speakers all Paradigms V5' 
Monitor 11's front 
CC-390 center 
(4) ADP-390 surrounds 
PW2200 sub

Chairs are all Berklines 078, black leather- Thanks Roman 

I ordered all BJC for everything. 
I have temporarily setup the system in our family room. The speakers were a bit on the bright side but have now mellowed out with the outlaw. I would have hoped for a bit brighter of a system but it's seems pretty neutral


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations !!!! :clap::T:wave:

Please keep us posted .... pictures, pictures, pictures .....:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Room dimension-duh. Almost forgot an important thing. 13' 11" x 23' 1' with 8' ceilings


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

My usher, get out of line and he'll escort you out. 










I'll snap some more photos tonight 
The electrician is MIA. The drywallers are waiting for him to complete his work. I'm hoping is a fast roller coaster ride to the end. Projected first screen date is 09/01/07.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet, keep us posted. New theater builds are the best, but the budget is just a starting point. 

Nice gear, let me know how the Outlaw performs and what you have had in the past that you are comparing it to. Thanks


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks- the outlaw is perfoming great. However I almost sent it back once. I am hoping once the theater gets done the system will sound better. Currently it's in our living room. No AT and high ceilings etc. 
Before I had an HK AVR7000, great piece of equipment. I mean a great piece of junk. After about 4 years I started have problems with it and HK determined it was unrepairable as they no lnger made the DSP card that went bad. So I lost my money with that one, which I why I went the separate route. My dealer really tried toget me into a Denon 3808 or 4308. I just did not want another receiver. 
Downside to the Outlaw has got the be the lack of HDMI. However, the theater is to be a dedicated one for movies only, so I'm not real concerned about multiple sources.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Fantastic! It's really looking good -- do you have drawings for the final setup?

I've never seen anyone insulate the spaces within the roof trusses themselves -- is there a reason for that?


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Mostly for sound. If you don't insulate the trusses you'll actually have an air gap within the trusses. We have stuffed the trusses with an R13 and between the trusses with an R38. I think we will have minimal sound leakage.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Progress has been made 
screen wall 







[/IMG]
back of theater 








double doors into theater 








family room 
IMG]http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa71/utopia1273/MVC-008S-2.jpg[/IMG]
EQ closet


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's coming along nicely...What colours are you planning to use?


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Front wall and ceiling will be flat black with panels in the front wall one on each side of the screen and top and bottom. They will be covered in black stretch velvet with linacoustic behind them. Walls are wither going to be dark green or a dark brown. Carpet is medium brown


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds good...I went with dark greyish green walls in my theatre. I think a dark brown carpet would go very well with that..
One tip,if you don't already know about it. If you're going to paint the ceiling flat black, then use the best quality paint you can find..\
Flat black can show up very patchy without lots of coats and a good quality paint..
I used a very dark grey instead, and it works just as well as the black and without any patches and no need for lots of coats..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> ..One tip,if you don't already know about it. If you're going to paint the ceiling flat black, then use the best quality paint you can find....



May I suggest you to start with a good Sealer/Primer ...(maybe this doesn't apply in your case, but maybe it will help you to avoid the need or a lot of coats) ...:yes::yes::yes:

When I painted my room I didn't use any primer; I had a semigloss paint and just painted over that ... I din't like the results ... the flat paint shines a little, this means that I have to repaint again using a primer first and then another coat of flat paint ...but this will be sometime in the future ....I have to keep enjoying my movies ...:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. Yes we are going to prime it. And yes we are using high quality paint from Diamond Vogel. That is what all the painting contractors use around here. I was hoping to paint this weekend, but the drying time on the compound is taking a bit longer than expected. The contractors have been there every day this week. Carpet is scheduled for the 24th along with the projector installer that night. It's fine by me as I still have doors to stain and poly. 
The color is going to be a cappacino color.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My new theater-update*

Well they got the thing textured yesterday. I'll be painting starting tonight and all weekend. Then they will be back on Monday to start trimming it out and the carpet layers and also the projector people willbe in on the 24th. Lots to do- I still have to put my riser together. It a good thing I pre-cut everything. I'll snap some photos when I get a chance.


----------



## Chinadog (Jun 26, 2006)

Tango, nice progress! Drywall is always the big hump to get over. Are you planning on a stage/proscenium?


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

no stage being planned at this point. I took last week off and got the whole thing done. They are laying the carpet today. I took some pics this morning but they turned out really bad son I'll snap some more tonight. I ended up going with Dig It. It sort of a medium brown. Got my center channel stand built yesterday as well. It get some pics of it tonight as well. And finally the projector installer is coming tonight and I have my berklines I have move as well, not to mention setting up all the eq. I'm going to be too tired to watch anything. 

Also, I need to snap my Carada screen on it's frame. Any tips, I have never installed one?


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I'm interested in the idea of stages/proceniums. I've noticed a number of US home cinemas seem to have them, but if I go to the commercial cinema they don't.

Why do people install them? Is it to provide a bit of "old world" charm? Or is there a functional and/or psychological reason?


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My new theater-99% finished*

Well they installed the carpeting last night after a few setbacks and here she is. I still have to make the flanking panels for the sides and top and bottom opf the screen. My center channel stand still needs to be painted as well. But you get the idea. 
If you ar wondering about the panel in the rear. It's covered in stretch velvet and hides the panel and sub panel. 


























Cabinets for the popcorn and butter machines


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Family room 









Double doors to the theater


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: My new theater-99% finished*



> :T:T:hail::hail::clap::clap:
> 
> Congratulations .... I'm jeaulous now ... :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done tango...It's looking great..:T
Nice colour choice all round..the chairs look great and I love the timber doors..
The back wall colour looks different than the side walls, or is it just the camera?
Also, you were going to have a black ceiling, but it some shots it looks like a different colour..

I can see that you will have many pleasurable viewing hours...


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That look sweeeeet! Good job! I like how you positioned your equipment rack so you can get behind it easily. How does the room perform compared to before? Sound better?


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for commenting. 
1) yes the ceiling is black- 3 coats of flat black. 
2) The back wall is the same color as the rest of the walls. the camera is playing tricks. It's actually darker than the picture lead your to believe. 
3) The eq rack was position exactly as planned so I coud get behind it for ease of use. It really handy to run cablesa and such 
4) This was the first time build, so I'm not sure how the room sounded before. The room is currently a i bit live but I have done no acoustical items yet. My plan is to start with the front wall covered in linacoustic.

And finally. It's mostly done and I did not even get to use it last night. The cabinets that hold the popcorn and butter machines needed to be installed last night. They and the countertop put up one whale of a fight. What should have taken 1 hr took 2 1/2hrs. So it was like 9:00 when I got done. 
The only issued I have had is my OSD from my Outlaw 990 does want to run through my S-video cable. I'm not sure where the problem is, PJ cable or Pre-pro so I need to track that down at some point. I'm using the HDMI of course for the video so It's not that big of deal yet.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: My new theater-some final pics*

































Some posters ready to go up 
























Concession area


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great tango...I'm sure you will have many pleasurable hours in there..
I would seriously consider bass traps though if nothing else...It made a huge difference to my room..


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

